
A VC: RSS: Not Dead Yet - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/01/rss-not-dead-yet.html
======
silverbax88
I never could understand why anyone would think RSS is dead. Blogs, sites and
podcasts leverage RSS to blast out updates and notifications.

RSS is just underlying protocol. You might as well say 'http' is going away.
It will someday, but not anytime in the near future.

------
jswinghammer
Not sure when it was alive. My circle of friends includes some people who I'd
consider fairly technical people including a lot of programmers (as a
percentage) and I'm the only one who uses an RSS reader. Some people use
Twitter but no one uses an RSS reader. I often ask candidates during
interviews if they read any blogs and only one person over the years has ever
said yes and he used Google Reader to keep up with it all.

------
nir
Seems to me the number of people using RSS readers isn't even that important -
RSS is infrastructure, most of its users aren't even aware of it (eg, various
"latest stories at.." widgets). The annual "RSS Is Dead" posts would be
meaningful when/if we see a decline in content publishers supporting it,
rather than browsers developers.

------
earle
A more interesting statistic here would be to compare these metrics with those
of a more neutral demographic more representative of mainstream internet
traffic since readers of AVC are going to be significantly more adept at
something like RSS than say, a tmz.com reader.

